# Sexual Standards



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Guys..I have some questions for you in regards to being attracted to women.

How do you set your sexual standards? Have you ever? For you is attraction something your body does that you have little control of, or are you able to choose?

I know everyone is different, but I am struggling to understand why my sexual standards are perceived to others as low, when really I just love to love and be loved. I'm not a pig, i'm not careless and I am certainly not desperate... but why am I so flexible??? Obviously I'd rather be with a 10/10, but yeah. 

-I have one friend that physical attraction does nothing for him (boobies do nothing; he needs intellectual arousal).

-I have another friend that conversations do nothing. It's all about the body. If she's fat, a certain race, a certain height, etc..., he may or may not be into her. 

But for me it's different. I can look at any woman on earth...; rich, poor, tall, skinny, fat, ugly, yet I CAN choose to become attracted to her. 

I got separated back in May and started dating in July. Life's been pretty good and I truly am enjoying my freedom. I've met lots of girls and had some great fun. I'm a confident young man with a great job and lots going on in my life. I thought that maybe I'm still going through some emotions and my questions on attraction are entirely related...but thinking about it now, this actually predates my marriage. 

I would never pick up a girl on the corner and druggies and diseased women are for sure a turn off. 

I'm just trying to understand why I am different in this regard and if anyone else feels the same. Perhaps something to do with the way I was raised?

Many thanks and blessings


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have found that extremely sexual people tend to be attracted to a very wide range of people. Would you consider yourself highly sexual?


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Wait- you're a confident healthy successful young man, and you can CHOOSE to become attracted to women? 

Hmmm. This is a tough one. Young man... able to become attracted to women at will.......

Yeah, okay, all kidding aside....

Pragmaster, I don't think you're significantly different. Really. You're pretty normal.

The fact that you are a hound dog can make your friends who do not find as many women attractive think that you have low standards. It's okay- you'll get laid more than they do.

And for the record- your friend who needs "intellectual arousal" is probably not into women anyway.

Now get in the pit and try and love someone!


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys have standards? Really? Honestly, sure guys have *some* standards but, compared to women??? Men have *zero* standards.

Your friends may be putting on a brave face to cover their inability to get anyone to sleep with them (I have lots of friends who do this), because their criteria sound a lot closer to a womans than any (honest) guy I've ever known.

Most guys I know the standard starts with "she is willing" (that's rare enough for most guys!)


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have found that extremely sexual people tend to be attracted to a very wide range of people. Would you consider yourself highly sexual?


That's certainly the case for me.

The list of what doesn't isn't attractive is really short. Very obese, chubby and flat or just funky ugly. Probably 90% of the females between 14 and 55 look pretty good to me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NotLikeYou said:


> And for the record- your friend who needs "intellectual arousal" is probably not into women anyway.
> 
> Now get in the pit and try and love someone!


Sorry, dude, nothing is a bigger turn off than a bubble gum popping bimbo. Maybe for a one-night-stand if you're otherwise unencumbered, but I'll skip the second date, thanks.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

For me, it's the face. It's got to be pretty to me.

I go for the face above and beyond all, numero uno.
Even if she's got killer body, but nasty, mean looking or ho hum face, doesn't do anything for me. But a great looking face makes up for a lot of imperfections.

Then, everything else follows not necessarily in order; body, intellect, dressing, personality, et.

Maybe it's cause I love making out. The face gotta be there.

It's a big reason I married my wife.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

I with you Prag, in my dating years I was all over the board in terms of body type, race, religion, style and etc. For me however, the one common element in anything that lasted for some time was intelligence. I just don’t understand the person who walks around with a preconceived notion of the “ideal woman” – they’re missing out IMHO.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Different people are going to have different attractions, but overall, it's probably the typical Bell curve with most people having a similar basis of attraction based on commonly acknowledged standards of appearance and some personality traits. You're more of an outlier on the curve. It works for you, so don't worry about it. When you get serious, though, things like values and overall compatibility matter greatly.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, I am a very sexual person. Few! Happy to hear it sounds like I am normal. Lol. 

Lately I've been pretty bummed, because it seems like only the bigger or "non-attractive" girls check me out. It seems the "prettier" girls are either stuck up or are extremely subtle. I'm fit, take care of myself and consider myself attractive. I've read no more mr. nice guy and believe in PET and I know that physical appearances aren't everything...but around here it seems women are not attracted to men shorter then them (I'm 5'5). I think it has to do with natural selection. I've learned to say screw it and just go for the gold without expecting outcome and I have always been surprised at the results (often good). I've wondered what it would be like to go somewhere like Taiwain where natural selection plays to my advantage. Does that sound thaaat crazy?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> I with you Prag, in my dating years I was all over the board in terms of body type, race, religion, style and etc. For me however, the one common element in anything that lasted for some time was intelligence. I just don’t understand the person who walks around with a preconceived notion of the “ideal woman” – they’re missing out IMHO.


If they go off a body type alone or make that the strongest qualifier they are really missing out, intelligence and personality are huge.

And on top of both of those is actual treatment, does this person help you or hinder you? Do they like to help you? Do they like to please you? Do they protect you?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

It is indeed interesting male standards for women and sex. My best friend is a pick-up artist and only goes for 10's with money. And they MUST put out on the first date or he's thru with 'em.

My only hang-up is grossly overweight women. But I do not pick up women and sex on the first date never enters my mind. I'm the get-to-know-you-then-screw-you type.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

For me it's a little of both.

I just love women, period. Of all shapes and sizes, religions, backgrounds, economic upbringing, levels of 'physical standard', and even intellect to some degree. 

But there are definitely attraction levers, almost all in how the act more so than where they came from or how they look. 

They must be WOMEN, in almost all aspects. Love them; love women being women. They must be feminine, comfortable being with themselves and all their perceived flaws, and comfortable being with me and all my definite flaws. They need to be highly sexual, and comfortable with being so. Which means confident. But absolutely not arrogant. 

Clean with great hygiene that shows.

Stimulating in conversation, not boring, but that doesn't have to mean most intelligent or most educated -- they just need to be aware of the world they live in, care, and be engaging. 

They have to love and appreciate children whether they have any or not. Be kind to animals whether they like them or not, as well as people around them regardless of how they encounter them. 

Treat the busboy, waiter, bartender, owner, and corporate CEO with equal respect. 

And a good cook who enjoys cooking doesn't hurt 

Oh yeah, and they have to have a very strong point of view on infidelity that synchs with mine.

Are those standards, I dunno. I've met drop-dead gorgeous women who within a minute of speaking to I know I wouldn't sleep with, and met initially physically unattractive women who grew on me quickly in attraction level the more we talked.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

OP, the answer is simple.

EVERYONE is different, and so are you.

I think what you have is a gift and a good thing, but that's just me.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I think you're wasting energy trying to assess your attraction relative to others. Stop worrying about whether your standards are different than anybody else's. If you find a woman attractive go for it. As they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Who knows? You may find a real gem that way that others have passed over.


----------



## Just dandy (Sep 26, 2014)

To the OP's opening question, The older I get the more I am attracted to women with wit and intellect. 

But I love women in all shapes and sizes. I am extremely HD and one feature on a woman can arouse my animal instincts (in a good way, not trying to be disrespectful). There is no set standard for me.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

In general I'm a say "Yes" to life type of cat. Which can get you in trouble at times. My attitude was always if she's interested why not? I am pretty much open to all sizes races and shapes. Most of my closest friends were very similar. 

I only had one friend who was super picky. He always had "cover girl" taste. We found out later on he was actually a virgin. Nothing wrong at all with choosing that path, but looking back I do wonder if him being a virgin had a lot to do with his "selectiveness". Maybe it was some sort of a weird defense mechanism?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Even I have standards  

I came pretty close to meeting the match of (the rest of) my life a few months back - money, education, intellect, an awesome cook, available, well travelled, very independent, great parents, a sense of humor that is as good as mine... And ahoy and behold, I should be the last person to establish physical attribute match as a prerequisite to any relationship but...

Ain't going to work - she would have to improve from a 3-4 to a 7 physically to match my current 7 only because of health and future concerns. She's ten years younger than me and looks ten years older. Not a good recipe for the long term. By comparison I'm not overly generous by giving my wife an 8-9... A lot of good that had done to my marriage  but still... Looks and health are important. 

So, you heard it here first. Looks do matter  even to the bottom of the barrel crowd like me.


----------



## wise (Sep 1, 2013)

Because you said sexual and not emotional/etc:

The only time I had high standards was when I was a virgin. If she wasn't a cover girl, I wouldn't even look at her. At the time, any girl who was anywhere near a 'cover girl' was way out of my league.

When I started to put on muscle, things changed. You get this sort of ego and you just start screwing everything in sight whether the woman is thin, beautiful, curvy, voluptuous, cougar, ugly, etc. It becomes quantity rather than quality. 

There was always one standard I always stuck to. The girl had to have at least a C-cup. Whether she was thin or kind of chunky, I did not care for a girl sexually unless she was busty. 

That being said, my current girl of 3 years is about 110 with double d's. Had she been smaller chest wise, I would never had even talked to her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Yeah, I am a very sexual person. Few! Happy to hear it sounds like I am normal. Lol.
> 
> Lately I've been pretty bummed, because it seems like only the bigger or "non-attractive" girls check me out. It seems the "prettier" girls are either stuck up or are extremely subtle. I'm fit, take care of myself and consider myself attractive. I've read no more mr. nice guy and believe in PET and I know that physical appearances aren't everything...but around here it seems women are not attracted to men shorter then them (I'm 5'5). I think it has to do with natural selection. I've learned to say screw it and just go for the gold without expecting outcome and I have always been surprised at the results (often good). I've wondered what it would be like to go somewhere like Taiwain where natural selection plays to my advantage. Does that sound thaaat crazy?


Women are generally more attracted to taller men. It is probably a perception of being strong and might just start their motor running.

If you show women that you are strong, despite being short, their motor might just start running as well.

I am 5'10". Not tall, not too short but when I was single, I dated taller women. The two most memorable was a Budweiser girl who was maybe just under 6', and a blonde bombshell that was easily 6'2". Both would have married me in a heartbeat and both of them had sex with me within 24 hours of meeting me.

They loved being on my arm in public, dancing with me and the whole package. They were both shattered when I broke it off, I was an absolute azz, they were good women and I ended up treating them without consideration.

Point is, there were plenty of taller men around but these women did not know they even existed when they looked my way. I hung out with some very good looking guys who were in the 6' to 6'3' range and they never scored when I was in the room.

It was confidence mostly and I have been told I am very attractive and charismatic.

You sound like you are just fine BTW. I just gave the above examples because your height does not have to be a hindrance.

Great qualities that women are looking for are not measured in feet or inches. Pun intended.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

To answer the original question... I find powerful women extremely attractive. This is in relation to physical, emotional and mental traits.

My wife is very physically and emotionally powerful BTW.:smthumbup:

My favorite actresses are tough or strong ass kicking types who are not victims.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Quantmflux said:


> Guys have standards? Really? Honestly, sure guys have *some* standards but, compared to women??? Men have *zero* standards.
> 
> Your friends may be putting on a brave face to cover their inability to get anyone to sleep with them (I have lots of friends who do this), because their criteria sound a lot closer to a womans than any (honest) guy I've ever known.
> 
> Most guys I know the standard starts with "she is willing" (that's rare enough for most guys!)


No, this is the baseline, not the only standard. What is the point in going with someone who is unwilling?

In the scheme of things, 'willing' is a +2 to her rating...but only +2.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

pragmaster said:


> Yeah, I am a very sexual person. Few! Happy to hear it sounds like I am normal. Lol.
> 
> Lately I've been pretty bummed, because it seems like only the bigger or "non-attractive" girls check me out. It seems the "prettier" girls are either stuck up or are extremely subtle. I'm fit, take care of myself and consider myself attractive. I've read no more mr. nice guy and believe in PET and I know that physical appearances aren't everything...but around here it seems women are not attracted to men shorter then them *(I'm 5'5). *I think it has to do with natural selection. I've learned to say screw it and just go for the gold without expecting outcome and I have always been surprised at the results (often good). I've wondered what it would be like to go somewhere like Taiwain where natural selection plays to my advantage. Does that sound thaaat crazy?


Ah...you didn't say that before. Height is a killer in the dating pool and that influences how wide you fling your 'net'. This has nothing to do with how good a person you are. It is that a pretty girl can hold out for a taller guy. She is fully aware of her self worth...and in fact, probably over inflates it.

This may not be particularly welcome information, but it's at least a piece of the truth.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been analyzing what attracts me to women rather clinically. I am looking looking...and when a girl causes my head to jerk toward her and my heart beat a touch faster, I ask myself 'why her?'

It's always something specific. I am amazed at how often it's hair. Long, thick flowing with a little curl in it. That grabs my attention enough to give her a second look.

Sometimes it's her style of dress. She put together this AMAZING combo and it just 'put her on the radar'. Her body type might not be anything extraordinary, average thinness, average physical characteristics.

Far too often it's youth, but youth also carries svelte appearance etc.

But curvy women of a certain shape also grab my eye. Hourglass, not pear.

I don't consider myself too picky either. If I were on the market, I could probably be pickier than I am by inclination.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Quantmflux said:


> Guys have standards? Really?


yeah, most guys have a checklist:

1) SKIRT? check
2) No Gorgon-like face? check

that's it!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

JCD said:


> Ah...you didn't say that before. Height is a killer in the dating pool and that influences how wide you fling your 'net'. This has nothing to do with how good a person you are. It is that a pretty girl can hold out for a taller guy. She is fully aware of her self worth...and in fact, probably over inflates it.
> 
> This may not be particularly welcome information, but it's at least a piece of the truth.



The height thing is true unfortunately. I am 6'5 and I had shorter friends that I thought were better looking than me with better physiques too. When we used to go out if there were other tall guys around they were pretty much invisible. To be honest I felt a little guilty about this, because I know its something that bothered them.


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

I find what is between the ears to be the most attractive sexual organ to me. I would always choose personality over physical looks. A sexy attitude goes a long way in making a woman sexy regardless of physical attributes.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Not so sure - a minimum baseline of physical attributes should exist for intellectual attraction to ferment... 

We all say the brain is very important but if you're dealing with someone size 24 there are some pretty powerful assumptions made even before dialog starts.

Sexuality is gestalt, greater than the sum of the emotional, intellectual, and physical attributes.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I consider myself to be very lucky to find many women attractive in many different ways. I'm surrounded by desirable women


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> I consider myself to be very lucky to find many women attractive in many different ways. I'm surrounded by desirable women


This is a great lense to have. Character and values are huge in the equation.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think its a matter of "setting your standard", it's just whether or not there is sexual interest there or not. If you see a woman that you know you'd like to be naked with, you don't need to rank and categorize anything about her.

I too have a very wide range of personality, body, socio-economic class, facial featured, etc women that I find attractive - I certainly don't limit what my mind enjoys simply because something doesn't match up to some fictional ideal.

However, the true test of sexual attraction, is not how many different women you want to date/fvck, but which one you decide/want to commit to a long term relationship for, and for whom that attraction matures and grows along with your relationship. Most guys enjoy strange (or atleast the thought of it - in fact "novelty" provides a huge rush of dopamine for guys, and I'm sure many women too).

That is where a lot of hangups for guys happen I think, if you start something with someone you are initially attracted to, but realize it soon fades, we are faced with the tough position of deciding to end the relationship or keep continuing it when there is doubt in our minds. Society often vilifies those whom end relationships, even if both people are truly better off not in a relationship with each other - I find there is a huge pressure to continue working at relationships that just don't work. I think fear of this kind of predicament can certainly hinder a lot of very wonderful sexual connections we can have with others (I don't mean promiscuity, I simply mean honest communication with each other). This fear causes us to feel like we have to set a standard for which a person must exceed before we even consider paying any attention to their good qualities, setting standards only isolates you, and potential mates in life.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Sigh. I hate being short.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Sigh. I hate being short.


In height?


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Yeah. Lol. 

Got all my other bases well covered! But that one. That one is killer. Thought about moving somewhere where the average populus is shorter...but yeah.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

pragmaster said:


> Yeah. Lol.
> 
> Got all my other bases well covered! But that one. That one is killer. Thought about moving somewhere where the average populus is shorter...but yeah.


My uncle is 5'3", but 2" greater than listed averages in the crotch. It works out for him, although height does provide visibility in certain environments, and also is a selector females use. He has an abundance of conjugal partners so he's fine.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

john117 said:


> Ain't going to work - she would have to improve from a 3-4 to a 7 physically to match my current 7 only because of health and future concerns. She's ten years younger than me and looks ten years older. Not a good recipe for the long term. By comparison I'm not overly generous by giving my wife an 8-9... A lot of good that had done to my marriage  but still... Looks and health are important.


Really? You prefer to stay with someone you've described as some combination of evil and stupid, not to mention selfish and emotionally stunted, because she's good to look at? 

SMH. But I have to say, this thread has been very enlightening for explaining why there are so many unhappy relationships out there -- everything from sleeping with whomever happens to stumble across our paths to outright inviting abuse into our lives for the privilege of a "hot" partner.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Fair question. 

After meeting said person a few times I thought really hard about it. It's not the eye candy part of the equation as much as it is the "if she does not care about a basic level of appearance or health at 40something will she care at 50something? Ever? Will physical attraction and physical connection be high enough on her agenda? Or will I swap one mental LD for a physical LD?"

She was married for a decade to a European guy who returned to the homeland. No kids. Another warning flag. An accomplished educator. Warning as to her skills and expectations vis a vis empathy dealing with adults vs young folk.

It's not the physical appearance per se but the associated inferences that go with it.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

john117 said:


> It's not the physical appearance per se but the associated inferences that go with it.


Ah, okay, not just the one downside in an otherwise wonderful person, but possibly a host of other baggage. That I get. Trading out isn't always trading up --or, for that matter, trading even.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Meh… I look at my attraction toward women sort of like food. You are going to have your favorite dishes; and sometimes even those are prepared badly. There are going to be some that look really appetizing, but taste horrible. There are some that look awful, but are really delicious. Essentially, it’s all ingredients of a bit of this and that combined to create a huge variety of different dishes which will stimulate your tastebuds. There are some ingredients you have had and really dislike that flavor no matter what it’s combined with. And what you crave can vary and change hour to hour.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

always_alone said:


> Ah, okay, not just the one downside in an otherwise wonderful person, but possibly a host of other baggage. That I get. Trading out isn't always trading up --or, for that matter, trading even.



Exactly. 

Which is what I'm trying to avoid


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I have specific body types I prefer, specific looks and styles I prefer, specific personalities I prefer. Everyone does.

There is an ideal for me, sure, and I have fun building them in video game character editors (though to my dismay I often I find I can’t make the boobs small enough nor the character short enough). There are also dealbreakers for me, such as obesity or lack of hygiene or lifestyle.

However, if someone is unique and interesting in their look, personality and life then I appreciate them for that and don’t worry as much about ticking off boxes, so long as none of the dealbreaker ones are ticked. For example, I prefer women to be petite and slender, but I’ve seen ones with a bit more meat who had a really cool personal style. Likewise I’ve seen ones who I find extremely desirable physically but they are very religious or want lots of kids or are militant vegans.

I think the uniqueness really is the key: there is a fairly standard perception of ‘beautiful’ (studies have spent a lot of time looking at the idea), but ‘cuteness’ is much more personal. A girl who has a look or quirks that I find irresistible (I find overbites cute) would totally turn off someone else.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jetranger said:


> *I have specific body types I prefer, specific looks and styles I prefer, specific personalities I prefer. Everyone does.*
> 
> *There is an ideal for me, sure, *and I have fun building them in video game character editors (though to my dismay I often I find I can’t make the boobs small enough nor the character short enough). There are also dealbreakers for me, such as obesity or lack of hygiene or lifestyle.
> 
> ...


I like your post.. we all have something.. my hearts desire was for a larger family... men would have turned around....I was upfront about it.... but I found one who didn't mind at all....and he kept his word ....

I think it's very very important to speak about these *deal breakers* EARLY in a relationship....WE ALL HAVE THEM...and they are all different too!... it doesn't make anyone a bad person.. I think it's only WISE to have certain standards personally.. I feel it can save much heartache down the road.. 

But it can become a real problem if you aren't meeting enough people who *reasonably* fit one's ideal.... then you might have to lower your standards as the yrs progress & others have walked away.....or one might find themselves alone...it's all in what is more important to a person I guess... 

Being mindful how an Emotional attachment too quickly can detour a person's life -if they are not compatible long haul...it's not something to over look.....it's so important to work these things out... resolve them while dating.... there is enough people in this world to find another more compatible with who we are...and what we want in life & love.....

And maybe I am off my rocker saying this... but I think online dating is a help here.. (not that I have experienced it).. if you can get past the Fabrication makers who make themselves sound "everyone's ideal"...when there is not much to get excited about, and weed through those you have very little in common with...(I would not date someone who went to bars or had any hint of an alcoholic problem for example).... before meeting them..... this has to be a huge plus.. so I would think..'

Unfortunately it seems many who use these sites have given online dating a very bad rap....having so much baggage you don't see in their profiles... so it takes meeting them & maybe more than a few dates to "experience it".


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I agree to an extent. The thing about online dating (warning: tangent) is people don't always fill in the profile accurately, have a different interpretation of the options they're given, or something else similar.

The girl I am seeing now has 'drinks often' in her profile. Every time we've gone out, she's had two, maybe three drinks (two bottles of beer and a small glass of wine, for example). That's not very much - I've seen people who put 'drinks socially' put away a lot more on a regular basis.

I met one off OKC who had 'a little extra' as her body type. I'm okay with a little extra, but her definition of a little extra was well over 100lbs extra making her clinically obese.

Standards are fine. Dealbreakers are fine. Everyone has baggage, but if you go waving it in people’s faces or are letting it affect how you are acting with them, then it becomes a problem.

Basically, dating profiles are extremely forced autobiographies and so open to interpretation that you shouldn’t necessarily rely on it as your primary screening technique. Some people simply don’t come across well in writing but are humorous, eloquent and fun in person. Some people just don't photograph well or chose bad pictures for their profile but are extremely desirable in person.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

True.

I'd like to say I've had a lot of bad luck with online dating, but still, I've met many people and I should be grateful. My favorite is Tinder. POF is meh. OKC & Blender are ok, but I think it also depends where you live and how many people live there.

I live in the prairies and it's pretty much a buyers market for alpha males. It's honestly sad. If you are 5"8 feet tall or over, white and not overweight you can pretty much have any woman you want. It's a real shame because those same men are HORRIBLE partners in the end. It's a small city and we see it all the time. I shouldn't judge everybody but it is what it is. Women seem to be very very vain online. Maybe guys are too...but nevertheless I found real life much more rewarding, and more importantly, faster.

I've just learned to let go of outcome and focus on myself. Maybe go on vacation somewhere where the average populus is shorter.

Not a midget, but it is sad how a simple foot makes a difference. 

I've tested this with friends. It's not just a theory. It's natural selection.

I've had luck meeting women and getting laid, but I have to make some sort of effort or sacrifice. 

You'd be surprised at the number of men I see around here that walk into a bar looking like crap and walk out in minutes with a woman. It has nothing to do with "skills" or "being yourself".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For anything more than a one-nighter, my standards can be considered quite high as:

- She must be pretty according to my tastes - 8/10 (subjective to my personal preferences) at least
- She must have a nice pair of legs!

Yet from time to time other folk disagree with my tastes - which is natural/normal. A 5/10 for someone could be a 9/10 for me and vice versa. So why compare your standards with others?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

As long a she is female and still warm I'm attracted.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr B said:


> As long a she is female and still warm I'm attracted.


Unless you've already had sex with her a couple of times? :scratchhead:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> And for the record- your friend who needs "intellectual arousal" is probably not into women anyway.


Hmm, this reminds me of Eddie Murphy in "coming to America" where he said.... wistfully: "I am looking for a wife who can stimulate my mind as well as my loins......."

IMO, the only people who have low standards are those who keep saying that they have settled...... how insulting to their partner or those who allow themselves to be treated like shyt from their partners.

I see way too many average looking, plain looking........ even fat women (some who are just recently married too) who are in happy relationships. Who am I to judge them....... especially on the basis of looks?

If everyone required a 10 all the time, some of us would be just too busy.......


----------

